# Road kill furries



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

How often do you mate with a dead animal carcass?

Once a week for myself.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Every heartbeat.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

whenever i can score. waiting on money for a weasel now.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't get many chances...but I love it every time


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

OMG why is this back again. Noooooo.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> OMG why is this back again. Noooooo.


 

CUZ WE KNOW HOW MUCH YOU HATE IT

*yiffs stuffed pheasant* LOOK AT IT


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> CUZ WE KNOW HOW MUCH YOU HATE IT
> 
> *yiffs stuffed pheasant* LOOK AT IT



One day you will fall by my hand or my car.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> One day you will fall by my hand or my car.


That's her wet dream.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.felipecovelli.com/frili/roadKill/one of many road kill.jpg

See that smile? I fucked that smile on his face


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> That's her wet dream.


 

Damn straight. As long as he brings something dead with him.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> http://www.felipecovelli.com/frili/roadKill/one of many road kill.jpg
> 
> See that smile? I fucked that smile on his face


 

You must learn to SHARE


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> http://www.felipecovelli.com/frili/roadKill/one of many road kill.jpg
> 
> See that smile? I fucked that smile on his face



Oh MY FUCKING GOD! What the hell man!


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

This thread has potential.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> This thread has potential.


 

It has begun *hides*


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> It has begun *hides*


*looks in the cake tin*

Peekaboo.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *looks in the cake tin*
> 
> Peekaboo.


 

OHSHIT


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

Go 4 wheelin on your ass.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Imma have to yiff your leg if you don't git


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> http://www.felipecovelli.com/frili/roadKill/one of many road kill.jpg
> 
> See that smile? I fucked that smile on his face



i would, sweet god he's asking for it.



quayza said:


> Oh MY FUCKING GOD! What the hell man!



why are you posting if you don't like it?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you mean running over animals with a car?
No, but I'd love to do that sometime.
BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

Good thing about roadkill, you can have sex with it and then have a free meal after.


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Imma have to yiff your leg if you don't git



Fine but you cant do that if your dead. Ha ha.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> Good thing about roadkill, you can have sex with it and then have a free meal after.


 

OMNOMNOM


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> Fine but you cant do that if your dead. Ha ha.


 

Harley might yiff me if I died, so HA


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> Good thing about roadkill, you can have sex with it and then have a free meal after.



Ewww it all full of spew and stuff.


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> Good thing about roadkill, you can have sex with it and then have a free meal after.


It tends to add to the tenderness of the meat, too.

It's a beautiful way to live.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ewww it all full of spew and stuff.



that makes it better, dude :v


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

Last i ran over was a huge toad. It was stuck in the tires and smelled.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> Last i ran over was a huge toad. It was stuck in the tires and smelled.


 

mphibians aren't good for fuckin', not like mammals & birds are


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

http://toddbits.com/images/raccoon.jpg

fucked him senseless


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> Last i ran over was a huge toad. It was stuck in the tires and smelled.



eww...it needs fur for me to love it. :c


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> http://toddbits.com/images/raccoon.jpg
> 
> fucked him senseless



He's all, HOLLA


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> mphibians aren't good for fuckin', not like mammals & birds are



You stay away from my mammals and birds!


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> He's all, HOLLA


 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6wo7z_leLOU/SGkoGpjN9XI/AAAAAAAAATA/vqRwjVrfTD8/s400/RACCOON.jpg

the good shit


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_6wo7z_leLOU/SGkoGpjN9XI/AAAAAAAAATA/vqRwjVrfTD8/s400/RACCOON.jpg
> 
> the good shit



My eyes! Stop the madness!


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.thylazine.org/gallery/roadkill/Rkill31a.jpg

(just for Quay)

Ok, my bro wants online, seeya guys wen he's done


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

who in here is actually serious :V and who's trollin'


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> http://www.thylazine.org/gallery/roadkill/Rkill31a.jpg
> 
> (just for Quay)
> 
> Ok, my bro wants online, seeya guys wen he's done



Ugh oh m.....wha....,no....

*Puke*


That pick tops it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> who in here is actually serious :V and who's trollin'



Nobody is trolling and nobody is serious.
We all are actually very cynical and ... BOMBS


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ugh oh m.....wha....,no....
> 
> *Puke*
> 
> ...



i thought it was hot :v


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

PICS OF ROADKILL COMING YOUR WAY  ((But I am in no way a road kill furry, but I'll provide the porn.))


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn slow internet...

http://www.hyaenidae.org/uploads/images/conservation%20pix/roadkilled%20SA.jpg


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

http://images.china.cn/attachement/jpg/site1007/20090403/001109b42f730b3fe1a603.jpg


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> http://images.china.cn/attachement/jpg/site1007/20090403/001109b42f730b3fe1a603.jpg



Meh.


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> http://images.china.cn/attachement/jpg/site1007/20090403/001109b42f730b3fe1a603.jpg


It's meant to look like you just killed and fucked it, not half rotten.

We're not sick fucks, we have standards man.


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's meant to look like you just killed and fucked it, not half rotten.
> 
> We're not sick fucks, we have standards man.



Thank you.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm terrified of this whole thread. *slowly turns and walks away quietly*


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry's all I can say then; I'm ot one myself, I wouldn't know exactly wht you looking for, tho I don't think any of you are sick...

Is this any good?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/39134365@N00/427750593/

Hit me with a baseball bat if it's not, plese.  I hate when I screw up...


----------



## Tamok123 (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't ever, necrophilla is icky. >_>


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> Damn slow internet...
> 
> http://www.hyaenidae.org/uploads/images/conservation%20pix/roadkilled%20SA.jpg



best one i've seen so far :x



DarkNoctus said:


> It's meant to look like you just killed and fucked it, not half rotten.
> 
> We're not sick fucks, we have standards man.



not really...i just don't like donkeys. change that to, like, a wolf, and we're all good.



Tamok123 said:


> I don't ever, necrophilla is icky. >_>



this is ZOOnecrophilia. it's totally different!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> I'm terrified of this whole thread. *slowly turns and walks away quietly*


Don't say you wont look back over your shoulder for a second glance, because you just glimpsed heaven and your thirst will never be quenched.


TerraDragon said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/39134365@N00/427750593/


Looks warm.


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

One day this will happen to you.

*Walkes away and never returns*


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

I did have a good owl for Meisu, that's on the Virgin thread.  I'm actaully searching wolves now, see what I find.

Nothing.  Damn.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> Don't say you wont look back over your shoulder for a second glance, because you just glimpsed heaven and your thirst will never be quenched.
> 
> Looks warm.


 
NEVAA!!!! *closes eyes and blindly runs in any direction*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> I did have a good owl for Meisu, that's on the Virgin thread.  I'm actaully searching wolves now, see what I find.
> 
> Nothing.  Damn.


Search elephants.

Plenty roadkill elephants.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> NEVAA!!!! *closes eyes and blindly runs in any direction*


Straight into traffic.

Who wants this one?


*shit, forgot I posted before this


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

I found a road killed cat:  http://www.roadkills.pixeldiversity.com/pics/Wildkatze_Muellen.jpg

I'll look up the elphants next, tho I know what I won't find.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

OMFG I ACTAULLY FOUND ONE. 

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/09/23/article-0-02C54D5300000578-535_468x286.jpg


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Dead cow is tasty mmm beef.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

No, it's car - four wheels.
Hello, eddie auto, how can I help you?
I sit on chair till you fix car.
Come on you need to help me with car.
It's my car, she break.
No chair I need chair.
I take this chair.
I take bat.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

I've literally masturbated 5 times since this thread was created, I'm pretty much shooting air now.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Nommy.  Squrrile, anyone?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nissebergman/496556715/


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> I've literally masturbated 5 times since this thread was created, I'm pretty much shooting air now.


 

lolz Was it my roadkill?


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Last one:  http://www.terrierman.com/roadkillfox.jpg


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> I've literally masturbated 5 times since this thread was created, I'm pretty much shooting air now.



; v ; let's be bestfriends



TerraDragon said:


> Last one:  http://www.terrierman.com/roadkillfox.jpg



<3 i'd take him to bed


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> I've literally masturbated 5 times since this thread was created, I'm pretty much shooting air now.



How can a thread about running over animals and playing deadrape with them?

Well I watch a movie with people puking pink milk and that makes me laugh.
With that - everything is possible.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> *http://www.felipecovelli.com/frili/roadKill/one%20of%20many%20road%20kill.jpg*
> 
> See that smile? I fucked that smile on his face


 

Fapfapfap


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Harley,

http://www.roadrex.com/image/ROAD38.jpg

It's all for you baby. <333


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Hey Harley,
> 
> http://www.roadrex.com/image/ROAD38.jpg
> 
> It's all for you baby. <333



I bet he want's to skull fuck it.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I bet he want's to skull fuck it.


 

Hot damn I want to. Let's double take it.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Rawrz, sorry I was gone so long


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Rawrz, sorry I was gone so long


 
I missed you <3


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> I missed you <3


 

I missed you too <33


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I missed you too <33


 
I had to smoke e.O


BUT BACK TO FUCKING ANIMALS. THE DEAD ONES. The blood provides excellent lubrication.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Hot lesbian make out session is GO!...DO IT! :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Rawrz, sorry I was gone so long



I had another animal to play with.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Hot lesbian make out session is GO!...DO IT! :3


 

HELL YEAH

But I have to watch. No heat horning anyone for me ;-;


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry, I will only make out with a dead or dying critter corpse currently XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Sorry, I will only make out with a dead or dying critter corpse currently XD



You are in dead heat I SEE.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jan 18, 2010)

I tried to screw a flattened dragon once. Unfortunately it was still alive, and days later laid eggs that hatched into many more pancake dragons.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Sorry, I will only make out with a dead or dying critter corpse currently XD


I can arrange that. * takes out a chainsaw* X3


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> I tried to screw a flattened dragon once. Unfortunately it was still alive, and days later laid eggs that hatched into many more pancake dragons.


 

ilu <333


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> You are in dead heat I SEE.


 

MAYBE. Wat are YOU gonna do about it?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> MAYBE. Wat are YOU gonna do about it?



Dry you.

The dead can't be hot because no blood streams in their body.
HAHAHAHAHA
Football
Soccer


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Dry you.
> 
> The dead can't be hot because no blood streams in their body.
> HAHAHAHAHA
> ...


 

Please insert lifeless corpse here


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Please insert lifeless corpse here



Here, one of my victims.
Rape them well because they tend to rip off.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Road kill = win.

Fucking road kill= epic winnery.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

What is this thread

I have never been so aroused in my life


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 18, 2010)

i was eating
reading old topics
when i see this
http://www.felipecovelli.com/frili/roadKill/one of many road kill.jpg
whoa shit
good thing i have a puke fetish

jellyhurwit post +1


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh my gawd I just realized I'm listening to the song "Memoirs of a Roadkill" 

Coincidence? 

I hope not.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 18, 2010)

You think this is bad

I'm dating OP

I have to play dead and give myself welts and cover myself with fake blood for him to even look my way


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

These threads are getting old.

I mean, the first one by Harley wasn't even funny itself.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

we're not here to entertain you fucker


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> You think this is bad
> 
> I'm dating OP
> 
> I have to play dead and give myself welts and cover myself with fake blood for him to even look my way



You should be with me, you won't have to cover yourself in fake blood, I can provide the real stuff.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree you shouldn't be dating me


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> we're not here to entertain you fucker


Everything is here to entertain me.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, these threads are serious. Not humerous.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm willing to put up with fake blood for you hayf dearest

If only just


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> I'm willing to put up with fake blood for you hayf dearest
> 
> If only just



I'm going to sacrifice a baby lamb on your chest and then have sex with you covered in the blood while I wear it's head over mine, screaming Hebrew


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> I'm going to sacrifice a baby lamb on your chest and then have sex with you covered in the blood while I wear it's head over mine, screaming Hebrew



You really know how to get me off


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> You really know how to get me off



×¨×¥ ×™×‘×©, ×›×¤×™ ×©×¢×•×©×” ×©×œ×™ ×–×§×¤×”


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

mm oh god


was it good for you guys too?


----------



## Corto (Jan 18, 2010)

How did this get over a hundred replies?


----------

